# 4. SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2011)

*Termin:*
*Fr. 23.09.11 um 19.00Uhr*
​*Ort:*
*www.runkelkrug.de*p

​*Teilnehmerliste:*
1. Lipperlandstern (zuhause vor der Eingangstür, Freundin lässt den Suffkopf nicht rein)
2. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur (natürlich zuhause)
3. Tommi (übernachtet im Taxi)
4. diabolo150973 (möchte ich nicht näher drauf eingehen, treibt mir die Schamröte ins Gesicht.....Hotel Diekmann)
5. marlob (Hotel Schweizer Haus oder Axel's Besucherritze)
6. Larry Laffer
7. hapr (veläuft sich im Vollrausch in der Senne, auf'm Truppenübungsplatz)
8. MCerv
9. Question_mark
10. PN/DP [abgesagt]
11. Bernard
12. Voxe
13. jabba (Gasthof Klusmeyer)
14. Toki0604
15. maweri (Brenner Hotel Diekmann)
16. Weschi
17. orion
​Natürlich findet auch im diesem Jahr wieder der NRW-Stammtisch statt,
ich möchte dazu alle User Herzlich einladen, für User aus OWL ist die
Teilnahme Pflicht . Die Lokalität bleibt Traditionell der Runkelkrug bei
Bielefeld. User aus nicht NRW sind willkommen, keine Angst wenn es
Bielefeld auch nicht gibt, der Runkelkrug ist real.
Anmeldungen können hier im Thread oder per PN erfolgen, ich werde
diese dann in die Teilnehmerliste einfügen.


*Links:*
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22010&highlight=Regionalstammtisch
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28186
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=38333&highlight=NRW-Stammtisch
​Gruß Helmut


----------



## Tommi (25 Juni 2011)

Moin Helmut,

ich bin natürlich dabei!

Ich muss am nächsten Tag allerdings arbeiten.

Wenn dieser Termin fix ist und nicht nochmal
diskutiert wird, würde ich versuchen zu tauschen.

Bitte um Info.

Dabei bin ich aber auf jedem Fall, mit oder ohne :sm24:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Moin Helmut,
> 
> ich bin natürlich dabei!
> 
> ...


 
Ich trage die erstmal ein, du hast ja gelesen das für User aus OWL pflicht
ist, dann muß bei dir vlt. mal eine Schulung ausfallen oder eine Wasch-
maschine weniger ausgeliefert werden .


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Juni 2011)

Schnitzelplatte um Mitternacht ist natürlich schon bestellt


----------



## Tommi (25 Juni 2011)

Ich sehe zu, daß ich meinen Samstagstermin getauscht kriege, 
sollte klappen...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (26 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir war so, als hätte ich mal irgendwo was vom Hotel "Dieckmann" gelesen... kann man das empfehlen? Oder ihr schlagt was vor. 
Ich könnte dann noch 3 oder 4 Leute mitnehmen. Falls also jemand mit will, soll er bescheid sagen.

@Helmut: schreib mich mal auf die Liste


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 Juni 2011)

LINK

Das ist der Link zu dem Hotel. Mit dem Hotel waren so weit ich weiss bisher alle zufrieden. Die Taxifahrer waren das Problem


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> @Helmut: schreib mich mal auf die Liste


 
Hallo dia,

das finde ich super!!!!  :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## marlob (27 Juni 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> LINK
> 
> Das ist der Link zu dem Hotel. Mit dem Hotel waren so weit ich weiss bisher alle zufrieden. Die Taxifahrer waren das Problem


Hotel ist gut.
Die Taxifahrer taugen nichts, habe aber auch schon schlimmere erlebt.

P.S.
Ich komme auch


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir war so, als hätte ich mal irgendwo was vom Hotel "Dieckmann" gelesen... kann man das empfehlen? Oder ihr schlagt was vor.
> Ich könnte dann noch 3 oder 4 Leute mitnehmen. Falls also jemand mit will, soll er bescheid sagen.
> ...


 
Hi dia,
das ist ja schön das du dich entschlossen hast in die Provinz zu kommen,
wenn du dann gerade auf dem Weg bis nimm doch den Bernard mit.

gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Hotel ist gut.
> Die Taxifahrer taugen nichts, habe aber auch schon schlimmere erlebt.
> 
> P.S.
> Ich komme auch


 
Hi Markus,
nicht viel Worte, so ist richtig.

P.S.
dieses P.S. hast du dir doch irgendwo abgeschaut.


----------



## Tommi (27 Juni 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ich sehe zu, daß ich meinen Samstagstermin getauscht kriege,
> sollte klappen...
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi


 
Mein Samstagstermin ist verschoben, es kann losgehen!!!

:sm24

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 Juni 2011)

Na ... ihr seid ja schnell diesmal ... und eine schöne lange Vorwarnzeit ... 

Wie auch immer ... vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher nicht kalkulierbarer Unwägbarkeiten sage ich auf jeden Fall auch zu ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na ... ihr seid ja schnell diesmal ... und eine schöne lange Vorwarnzeit ...
> 
> Wie auch immer ... vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher nicht kalkulierbarer Unwägbarkeiten sage ich auf jeden Fall auch zu ...


 
Du hast ja auch keine andere Wahl, für OWLer ist es ja pflicht


----------



## hapr (27 Juni 2011)

Na, wenn's für OWLer Pflicht ist, dann MUSS ich ja auch kommen.
Vorbehaltlich, dass nichts dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich schon mal an.

Freue mich schon auf das Kennenlernen.

Gruß
Harald.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Juni 2011)

hapr schrieb:


> Na, wenn's für OWLer Pflicht ist, dann MUSS ich ja auch kommen.
> Vorbehaltlich, dass nichts dazwischen kommt, melde ich mich schon mal an.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf das Kennenlernen.
> ...



Hallo Harald, 
sei willkommen, ich trage dich in die Liste ein .

gruß Helmut


----------



## PN/DP (28 Juni 2011)

Ich werde natürlich auch zusehen, daß ich dieses Jahr wieder mit dabei bin.
Kann aber nicht vorhersehen, ob mir irgend ein unpünktlicher Zulieferer die Teilnahme im letzten Moment versaut (wie beim Forumstreffen in Ostrach!).

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich auch zusehen, daß ich dieses Jahr wieder mit dabei bin.
> Kann aber nicht vorhersehen, ob mir irgend ein unpünktlicher Zulieferer die Teilnahme im letzten Moment versaut (wie beim Forumstreffen in Ostrach!).
> 
> Harald



Wäre toll wenn du es einrichten kannst, die Lieferanten können ja auch nach dem treffen liefern


----------



## diabolo150973 (28 Juni 2011)

Also... ich würde gerne Tomcat und Bernard mitbringen, wenn sich einer (oder beide) entscheidet mitzukommen. Mal sehen...


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Juni 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ich werde natürlich auch zusehen, daß ich dieses Jahr wieder mit dabei bin.
> Kann aber nicht vorhersehen, ob mir irgend ein unpünktlicher Zulieferer die Teilnahme im letzten Moment versaut (wie beim Forumstreffen in Ostrach!).
> 
> Harald





diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Also... ich würde gerne Tomcat und Bernard mitbringen, wenn sich einer (oder beide) entscheidet mitzukommen. Mal sehen...
> 
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Wir hätten noch Platz für die Gäste aus dem hohen Norden.


----------



## Tommi (5 Juli 2011)

Liebe Kollegen aus OWL,

sind das wirklich schon alle, die hier wohnen?

Ich komme auch das erste Mal und würde mich freuen, "Nachbarn" 
kennenzulernen.

Und Kollegen von weiter weg natürlich auch. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Voxe (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

denke ich schaue dann auch mal rein. Bin dann zwar das Wochenende vorher schon weg gewesen, aber dann kenne ich wenigstens schon einmal einen idea: Bernard). Habs in diesem Fall ja nicht weit.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Tommi (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo Voxe,

super, freue mich!!!!  :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (5 Juli 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Na ... ihr seid ja schnell diesmal ... und eine schöne lange Vorwarnzeit ...
> 
> Wie auch immer ... vorbehaltlich irgendwelcher nicht kalkulierbarer Unwägbarkeiten sage ich auf jeden Fall auch zu ...



Dann schreibt mich mal dazu, aber ich sitze diesmal neben Ralf


----------



## Toki0604 (8 Juli 2011)

Hi,
für mich wäre / wirds das erste Mal sein. Leider bekomme ich erst 4 Wochen
vorher meinen Dienstplan. Habe es mir aber schon vorgemerkt 
Was ist denn Programm den Abend?

```
L 20
         T #Durst
Ober:    L #Bier   // Alkoholfrei
         T #Kehle
         L #Durst
         Loop Ober
```
Gruß, Toki


----------



## Tommi (8 Juli 2011)

Moin Toki,

da Telgte im weitesten Sinne zu OWL gehört,
*musst *Du ja auch kommen.  

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn es wirklich klappen würde.

Dienstpläne kann man doch auch tauschen. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Jan (8 Juli 2011)

*Anfrage aus dem "hohen" Norden*



rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir hätten noch Platz für die Gäste aus dem hohen Norden.


 
Hallo Helmut,

ich hatte Lipperlandstern auf der Hannovermesse schon mein Interesse angekündigt. 
Ich habe da noch ein paar Fragen.

1. Ist das Treffen mit oder ohne Begleitung?

2. Wie sieht der Ablauf aus; ist für den Samstagmorgen etwas geplant?

Schon mal Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Juli 2011)

Hallo Jan.

Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern das bisher jemand seine Begleitung mitgebracht hat aber grundsätzlich spricht dem nichts entgegen. Und für den Samstagvormittag gibt es kein Programm. Aber wenn du zB das Hermannsdenkmal, die Externsteine, die Adlerwarte in Berlebeck, die Sparrenburg oder das Fürstenschloss in Detmold besichtigen möchtest kann ich da sicher was organisieren


----------



## Jan (8 Juli 2011)

Ich werde das mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte besprechen; sie hat schon angedeutet, dass sie evt. im Hotel bleiben würde.
Wegen den Sehenswürdigkeiten müssten wir noch überlegen.
Wir sind nicht so die Kulturexperten und das Hermannsdenkmal und die Gegend habe ich schon mal gesehen.
Danke für das Angebot; wenn wir uns etwas ansehen wollen, melde ich mich noch mal speziell.
Davon abgesehen muss ich auch sehen, ob ich dann überhaupt da sein kann. Habe einen neuen Job angenommen und müsste schauen ob ich dann im Lande bin.


----------



## Voxe (21 Juli 2011)

Hehe,

bevor dieses Event im Gelesen verschwindet. Schreibe ich mal wacker was rein. Es wird also Toll.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## waldy (23 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe sehr großere Wunsch mir Markus, maxi und 4er bei Forum uns treffen und uns besser kennenlernen.
allerdings Markus schulden uns noch Bier von létztes Jahr 

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Juli 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe sehr großere Wunsch mir Markus, maxi und 4er bei Forum uns treffen und uns besser kennenlernen.
> allerdings Markus schulden uns noch Bier von létztes Jahr
> 
> gruß waldy



Hallo waldy,
ich glaube kaum das einer der Herren da sein wird, die wohnen alle etwas 
außerhalb von NRW.


----------



## marlob (23 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo waldy,
> ich glaube kaum das einer der Herren da sein wird, die wohnen alle etwas
> außerhalb von NRW.


Trotzdem seid ihr alle herzlichst eingeladen :sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo waldy,
> ich glaube kaum das einer der Herren da sein wird, die wohnen alle etwas
> außerhalb von NRW.


 

Markus war beim 1. Mal dabei......


----------



## PN/DP (24 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Markus war beim 1. Mal dabei......


... und beim letzten Mal wollte er eigentlich kommen und ein Bier ausgeben, falls waldy da ist. waldy war da ...
:sm24:

Harald


----------



## marlob (24 Juli 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> ... und beim letzten Mal wollte er eigentlich kommen und ein Bier ausgeben, falls waldy da ist. waldy war da ...
> :sm24:
> 
> Harald


Aber er hat nicht geglaubt das es ihn wirklich gibt


----------



## maweri (26 Juli 2011)

Kurz und knapp:
Ich bin auch wieder dabei.

P.S.:
Veranstaltet doch 'ne Woche vorher eine Taxi-Rallye von Diekmann zum Runkelkrug.
Mit dem Sieger fahren wir dann.


----------



## Tommi (14 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

melde mich hiermit aus dreiwöchigem Urlaub (offline) aus
Schottland zurück.

Jetzt kommt das nächste Highlight des Jahres, dieses Treffen!

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 August 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> melde mich hiermit aus dreiwöchigem Urlaub (offline) aus
> Schottland zurück.
> ...



Ein Highlight wäre wenn du mit Schottenrock 
zum Forumstreffen kommen würdest und auf 
einen Dudelsack ein fröhliches Lied pfeifen würdest, 
dafür würde ich dir dann auch ein Bier ausgeben


----------



## Tommi (15 August 2011)

*ROFL*

Naja, vielleicht sollten wir diesen Vorschlag nicht durchführen, sonst
wäre der Runkelkrug ruck-zuck leer und zwar komplett.

Da bringe ich lieber eine CD mit. 

Und das mit dem Bier-Bezahlen, das bekommen wir auch hin? :s12: 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Weschi (20 August 2011)

Bin auch dabei ... wenn denn alles gut geht und ich bin passen zu meinem Urlaub wieder zu Hause bin ...


----------



## Tommi (20 August 2011)

Weschi schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei ... wenn denn alles gut geht und ich bin passen zu meinem Urlaub wieder zu Hause bin ...


 
Sehr gut, Herr Nachbar :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 August 2011)

So... mein Chef hat grad' mein Zimmer gebucht...

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> So... mein Chef hat grad' mein Zimmer gebucht...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Wie jetzt, du meinst deine Frau


----------



## waldy (29 August 2011)

hi,


> So... mein Chef hat grad' mein Zimmer gebucht...


 - wirklcih?
Gibt s bei euch noch eine Freue Arbeitsplatz für mich ?
Da ist bestimmt gute Arbeitsklimmer bei euch da in Betrieb.
gruß


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 August 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> hi,
> - wirklcih?
> Gibt s bei euch noch eine Freue Arbeitsplatz für mich ?
> Da ist bestimmt gute Arbeitsklimmer bei euch da in Betrieb.
> gruß




Klar... hier ist alles perfekt! Mit dem Chef bin ich "per Du". Geld stimmt auch (fast)... Das ist schon fast unheimlich, wie perfekt das ist. Helmut: Wie ist das mit Hostessen? Sind die automatisch dabei???

Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 August 2011)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Helmut: Wie ist das mit Hostessen? Sind die automatisch dabei???



ähm...wo hat den dein Chef das Zimmer gebucht 

Ostwestfalen unterscheidet sich doch ein wenig von Hamburg, hier sind
die meisten Pensionen seriös.


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 August 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ähm...wo hat den dein Chef das Zimmer gebucht
> 
> Ostwestfalen unterscheidet sich doch ein wenig von Hamburg, hier sind
> die meisten Pensionen seriös.




Äh... ich habe das Zimmer nur für 4 Stunden gebucht... Hätte ich das bloß vorherher gewusst. Immerhin kosten die 4 Stunden "all inc" fast 600€. Naja, wenn ich danach noch laufen kann, komme ich Euch im Runkelkrug besuchen.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tommi (30 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Countdown bis zum Forumstreffen in Bielefeld läuft!

Man kann die Teilnahme auch wunderbar mit einem Besuch auf der

http://www.emo-hannover.de/homepage_d

verbinden...

Ist jemand auf dieser Messe?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jabba (5 September 2011)

Ich bin nicht im Brenner Hotel, das ist ausgebucht gewesen.
Bin jetzt im Gasthof Klusmeyer, ist da vieleicht noch einer untergekommen?


----------



## Jan (5 September 2011)

*Bin leider nicht dabei*

Hallo.

Ich werde leider nicht dabei sein.

Bin für eine Inebtriebnahme in Bayern eingeteilt.
Vier Anlagen in zwei Wochen, da schaffe ich es sicherlich nicht rechtzeitig da zu sein.

:icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: :icon_cry: 

Aber ich wünsche euch allen viel Spaß und werde mir ansehen, was ich verpasst habe.
Wenn ich irgendwann anrecht aquf Urlaub habe, versuche ich mal meinen Urlaub auf ein Forumstreffen zu legen.


----------



## PN/DP (5 September 2011)

Mist, Brenner Hotel ist ausgebucht?! 
Habe noch nicht gebucht, dann versuche ich das auch mal im Gasthof Klusmeyer.

Harald


----------



## marlob (8 September 2011)

Hotels buchen scheint echt ein Problem zu sein.
Da das Brenner-Hotel ausgebucht war, habe ich ein anderes Hotel gebucht.
Das ganze über hotel.de, schon mit Kreditkarte bezahlt usw. 
Rufen die mich heute an das alle Zimmer schon belegt sind und meine Reservierung storniert wird:sw13::sb7::sb7:
Die haben mir zwar eine Alternative angeboten, aber am anderen Ende der Stadt. Da kostet mir das Taxi ja mehr als das Hotelzimmer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also Gasthof Klusmeyer angerufen. Die brauchen anscheinend keine Gäste, da nimmt nie jemand das Telefon ab. Oder die wollen mich nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe jetzt im Hotel Schweizer Haus reserviert. Mal gucken ob ich die Differenz zu meinem ursprünglichen Hotel irgendwie erstattet bekomme.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2011)

Markus, hast du den Axel schon mal gefragt, der bestimmt noch Platz in der Besucherritze!


----------



## marlob (8 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Markus, hast du den Axel schon mal gefragt, der bestimmt noch Platz in der Besucherritze!


Nachdem unsere Hochzeit geplatzt ist, darf ich nicht mehr bei ihm schlafen

Habe aber ein Zimmer gefunden.


----------



## jabba (8 September 2011)

Bei Klusmeyer am besten morgens oder ab 17:00 probieren.
Tagsüber ist da keiner.
Aber nacher noch einen Absacker trinken wie im Brenner wird wohl nix 


http://www.hotel-klusmeyer.de/kontakt.html


----------



## marlob (8 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Bei Klusmeyer am besten morgens oder ab 17:00 probieren.
> Tagsüber ist da keiner.
> Aber nacher noch einen Absacker trinken wie im Brenner wird wohl nix
> 
> ...


Habe ein Hotel gefunden.
Das mit dem Absacker ist natürlich schade. Müssen wir halt im Runkelkrug mehr trinken:sm24:

[EDIT]
Bei Absacker fällt mir gerade Zottel ein. Letztes Jahr waren wir mit die letzten im Brennerhotel um einen Absacker zu trinken.
Kommt er dieses Jahr gar nicht?
[\EDIT]


----------



## marlob (8 September 2011)

*Brenner Hotel*

Wer ist denn alles im Brenner Hotel Diekmann untergekommen?
Ich habe ein Hotel auf halber Strecke vom Brennerhotel zum Runkelkrug.

Ich würde dann gerne unterwegs ins Taxi einsteigen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> [EDIT]
> Bei Absacker fällt mir gerade Zottel ein. Letztes Jahr waren wir mit die letzten im Brennerhotel um einen Absacker zu trinken.
> Kommt er dieses Jahr gar nicht?
> [\EDIT]



Er würde gerne zum Stammtisch kommen, aber in diesen Jahr klappt es nicht.


----------



## maweri (9 September 2011)

Also ich habe noch ein Zimmer im Brenner gekriegt. Aber nur noch über HRS. Auf der Hotel-Webseite war's schon ausgebucht.

Ich bin zum Vorglühen ab ca. 18:00h an der Theke im Keller.:sm24:

Werde Dir ein Platz im Taxi freihalten. Ob der Fahrer Dein Hotel dann findet, kann ich aber nicht versprechen. Die Jungs haben das ja mit der Orientierung nicht so.   
Wie denn auch, wenn es Bielefeld ja eigentlich gar nicht gibt.


----------



## maweri (9 September 2011)

@marlob

Wo ist Dein Hotel genau? 
Ich habe einen Schweizer Hof in Detmold gefunden und das Schweizer Haus in Bielefeld.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 September 2011)

maweri schrieb:


> @marlob
> 
> Wo ist Dein Hotel genau?
> Ich habe einen Schweizer Hof in Detmold gefunden und das Schweizer Haus in Bielefeld.




http://www.hotel-klusmeyer.de/

http://www.gasthof-vinnen.de/

http://www.bestwestern.de/hotels/Bielefeld/BEST-WESTERN-Hotel-Oldentruper-Hof



Die 3 Hotels sind alle relativ nah am Runkelkrug ( ca. wie das Brenner Hotel)


----------



## maweri (9 September 2011)

maweri schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch ein Zimmer im Brenner gekriegt.


 
Danke Axel,

aber ich dachte schon eher an so was.
Davon ab, habe ich schon ein Zimmer.


----------



## Tommi (10 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Stammtisch rückt immer näher.

Ich kann zuhause übernachten, brauche aber trotzdem 
wahrscheinlich ein Taxi.
Also ist Kostenteilung möglich.

Wie ist denn eigentlich die Kleiderordnung?

Alle die ein Forumsshirt haben, ziehen das an, oder nicht oder 
egal oder wie oder was? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wie ist denn eigentlich die Kleiderordnung?



Häh, ich dachte das hätten wir geklärt, du kommst in Shottenrock.


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Häh, ich dachte das hätten wir geklärt, du kommst in Shottenrock.


 
Au man, der ist gerade in Edinburgh in der Wäsche...

Schade, Schade, Schade...

Dauert bis zum 29.09.2011...:-(

Also entweder Hemd oder Forums-Shirt zum :sm24:!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2011)

Ok Tommi,
dann komm im Hemd, passt auch besser zur
Krawatte, die wie im jeden Jahr Pflicht ist.


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 September 2011)

...oh...oh...:???:


----------



## Tommi (11 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ok Tommi,
> dann komm im Hemd, passt auch besser zur
> Krawatte, die wie im jeden Jahr Pflicht ist.


 
wieso, sieht doch gut aus?


----------



## marlob (13 September 2011)

maweri schrieb:


> @marlob
> 
> Wo ist Dein Hotel genau?
> Ich habe einen Schweizer Hof in Detmold gefunden und das Schweizer Haus in Bielefeld.


Das ist das Schweizer Haus in Bielefeld.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

Freunde, ihr müsst aufpassen, das die Hotels wirklich in OWL liegen
nicht das ihr in den Alpen Reserviert habt.


----------



## marlob (13 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Freunde, ihr müsst aufpassen, das die Hotels wirklich in OWL liegen
> nicht das ihr in den Alpen Reserviert habt.


Wäre das ein Problem


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Wäre das ein Problem


 
nein eigentlich nicht, wäre aber nett wenn ihr mich mitnehmen würdet...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ok Tommi,
> dann komm im Hemd, passt auch besser zur
> Krawatte, die wie im jeden Jahr Pflicht ist.




Kannst du mir eine leihen ? Vorgeknotet bitte......


----------



## maweri (13 September 2011)

@Helmut

kannst Du mal in der Teilnehmerliste die Hotels der Kollegen eintragen?
Dann weiß man, wieviele Taxen wir brauchen.
Nicht das einer auf der Strecke bleibt.

Ich hab's noch ins Brenner geschafft.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kannst du mir eine leihen ? Vorgeknotet bitte......



mach ich, du musst sie aber auch wirklich tragen 



maweri schrieb:


> @Helmut
> 
> kannst Du mal in der Teilnehmerliste die Hotels der Kollegen eintragen?
> Dann weiß man, wieviele Taxen wir brauchen.
> ...



was ich hier rauslesen kann habe ich eingetragen


----------



## Tommi (13 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Kannst du mir eine leihen ? Vorgeknotet bitte......


 

Wen meinst Du, RN oder mich?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wen meinst Du, RN oder mich?
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi


 
hat sich erledig, er hat schon eine von mir bekommen


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 September 2011)

Sehr schick ... wirklich ...
Axel, du kannst tragen, was du willst - du bist immer gut gekämmt ...


----------



## maweri (14 September 2011)

Ich hätte auch noch eine anzubieten, ebenfalls vorgeknotet.
Hängt sonst bei mir im Büro rum. Man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> hat sich erledig, er hat schon eine von mir bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 14971



Ist die so gebogen am Ende, oder warum steht die so ab? *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 September 2011)

Ich bin auch im Brenner-Diekmann-Dingsda-Hotel... nix da von wegen Schamesröte!!! Ich glaube, der Nagelmann hat ein völlig falsche Bild von mir. Oder kannst Du eine gute Empfehlung aussprechen?

Ob ich 18:00 schaffe, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich muss vorher noch auf KD nach Borken. Vielleicht können wir Handynummern austauschen?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## PN/DP (20 September 2011)

Leider haben es die selben PLC-"Programmierer" geschafft, mir zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahr die Teilnahme an einem Forumstreffen zu versauen. Beim nächsten Vorkommnis werden die für immer von der Zuliefererliste verbannt!

Ich kann also leider nicht teilnehmen und hoffe nun auf's nächste Jahr. Bin echt sauer. 
Wünsche den Teilnehmern aber viel Spaß im Runkelkrug und den Bielefelder Taxifahrern aktuelle Navis! 

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Leider haben es die selben PLC-"Programmierer" geschafft, mir zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahr die Teilnahme an einem Forumstreffen zu versauen. Beim nächsten Vorkommnis werden die für immer von der Zuliefererliste verbannt!
> 
> Ich kann also leider nicht teilnehmen und hoffe nun auf's nächste Jahr. Bin echt sauer.
> Wünsche den Teilnehmern aber viel Spaß im Runkelkrug und den Bielefelder Taxifahrern aktuelle Navis!
> ...



Das ist ja schade Harald, also dann bis ins nächstes Jahr. Ich hoffe das dich
deine PLC-Programmierer, mal ordentlich zum Essen einladen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2011)

Wo ich grade gelesen habe das ich ein Suffkopp (siehe Beitrag 1)  bin..... Holt mich einer ab ?

Ich wohne 6km vom Runkelkrug entfernt und kenne den Weg aber ganz genau 




Notier : Schlüssel im Blumenbeet verstecken


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo ich grade gelesen habe das ich ein Suffkopp (siehe Beitrag 1)  bin..... Holt mich einer ab ?
> 
> Ich wohne 6km vom Runkelkrug entfernt und kenne den Weg aber ganz genau
> 
> ...



Meinst du mich mit den abholen, weil ich dich letztes Jahr auch abgeholt habe?


----------



## marlob (20 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wo ich grade gelesen habe das ich ein Suffkopp (siehe Beitrag 1)  bin..... Holt mich einer ab ?
> 
> Ich wohne 6km vom Runkelkrug entfernt und kenne den Weg aber ganz genau
> 
> ...


Die 18 km kannst du auch laufen
6 hin und 12 zurück sind doch ein Klacks


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meinst du mich mit den abholen, weil ich dich letztes Jahr auch abgeholt habe?




Ich bin einmal mit Ralf und einmal mit Dir gefahren..... aber wenn du dich schon so aufdrängst dann komm doch um 18:45 Uhr bei mir vorbei *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich bin einmal mit Ralf und einmal mit Dir gefahren..... aber wenn du dich schon so aufdrängst dann komm doch um 18:45 Uhr bei mir vorbei *ROFL*



Ich versuche dann pünktlich da zu sein, wie spät noch mal 19:45...?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich versuche dann pünktlich da zu sein, wie spät noch mal 19:45...?




Genau.... 19:45 nach Delbrücker Mondzeit... macht genau 18:45 Lippischer Sommerzeit


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2011)

...ihr könnt' auch beide um 18:18 am Bielefelder Hauptbahnhof sein.

Dann lade ich Euch zu einer Busfahrt mit der Linie 351 zum Runkelkrug ein.

Aber nur Stehplatz...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Leider haben es die selben PLC-"Programmierer" geschafft, mir zum zweiten mal in diesem Jahr die Teilnahme an einem Forumstreffen zu versauen. Beim nächsten Vorkommnis werden die für immer von der Zuliefererliste verbannt!
> 
> Ich kann also leider nicht teilnehmen und hoffe nun auf's nächste Jahr. Bin echt sauer.
> Wünsche den Teilnehmern aber viel Spaß im Runkelkrug und den Bielefelder Taxifahrern aktuelle Navis!
> ...


 
Hallo Harald,

schade, aber wir sind ja noch jung...
aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> ...ihr könnt' auch beide um 18:18 am Bielefelder Hauptbahnhof sein.
> 
> Dann lade ich Euch zu einer Busfahrt mit der Linie 351 zum Runkelkrug ein.
> 
> ...



Da kann man aber nur eine halbe Stunde
Parken, das ist Käse. Hast du dir sicherheitshalber
ein Zimmer im Mövenpick genommen, falst
du vom Bahnhof nicht mehr nach Hause findest.


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Da kann man aber nur eine halbe Stunde
> Parken, das ist Käse. Hast du dir sicherheitshalber
> ein Zimmer im Mövenpick genommen, falst
> du vom Bahnhof nicht mehr nach Hause findest.


 
oh scheiße, was mache ich nun??? *ROFL*


----------



## Tommi (20 September 2011)

RN, ich glaube, wir müssen doch zusammen die A2 südwestwärts Richtung Heimat wandern.

Dann steh'n wir wenigstens in der Zeitung. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2011)

So, der 4. NRW-Stammtisch ist Geschichte (zumindest für einige)

- Bernhard ist am Bahnhof

- ich bin zuhause

- die Voxe's sind auf der A2 Richtung Westen

Es war sehr schön mal einige Mitglieder des Forums persönlich
kennenzulernen.

Bis zum nächsten Jahr, Gute Nacht...

Tommi


----------



## jabba (24 September 2011)

So, ich bin auch wieder zu Hause angekommen.

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Organisation.

PS: Hotel Klusmeyer sollte man nicht nehmen :!:.
Da war entgegen der Aussage bei der Buchung doch eine Veranstaltung, und ich hatte das Glück direkt im linken Lautsprecher der Beschallung zu wohnen *ROFL*.

Um 4:00 wurde es erst ruhig genug zum schlafen.

Danke für das Taxi mit Ehrenrunde durch Bielefeld, auf Grund meiner gradiosen Wegbeschreibung


----------



## hapr (24 September 2011)

Es war ein schöner Abend, und es hat mich gefreut, Gesichter zu den Namen zu haben. Leider war nicht so die Gelegenheit, mit jedem Mal zu sprechen. Aber das klappt beim nächsten Mal bestimmt besser.

Schön, wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder ein Treffen gibt.

Bis dann
Harald.


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmals für die Organisation.


 
Genau, das hatte ich noch vergessen heute nacht zu schreiben, dem schließe ich mich natürlich an!

Nach zwei Schnitzeln nach Mitternacht, einer Pizza vier Stunden vorher sowie diversen gelbweißen Säften hätte ich danach auch wirklich nichts mehr reingekriegt. Weder flüssig noch fest.
:sm24: 
Ich hoffe die Rechnung für die Letzten ging auf Null Euro!

Wenn nicht, bitte melden!

Vielen Dank an N.+V. Voxe für's zuhause vorbeibringen. Da haben wir ja mit Bernhard noch ne schöne nächtliche Stadtrundfahrt gemacht.

Ich freue mich auf September 2012!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Voxe (24 September 2011)

Hallo,

auch wir haben die A2 hinter uns gelassen. *ROFL*

Ich schliesse mich hapr an, man konnte nicht mit jedem sprechen. Aus Höflichkeit hat natürlich niemand über den Tisch gebrüllt.

Ich habe nun zwei Treffen erlebt. Mein Ergebnis ist, es ist erstaunlich welche Menschen hinter den Nick-Namen stehen. Soll heissen positiv überrascht und werde nächstes Jahr an beiden Treffen wieder teilnehmen.

Gruß, Voxe


----------



## Tommi (24 September 2011)

Voxe schrieb:


> Soll heissen positiv überrascht und werde nächstes Jahr an beiden Treffen wieder teilnehmen.


 
Vielleicht komme ich dann mal mit nach Iffezheim.

Gruß
Tommi


----------

